# Aracaju (SE): Um retrato do melhor da capital sergipana; Centro histórico, orla, Atalaia, bairros



## sebobprata

Matando a saudade dessa cidade encantadora.


----------



## Guilherme Olenik CWB

Ice Climber praticamente um fomentador de Turismo. 

Fiquei doido pra conhecer a capital Sergipana por causa das fotos. 

Excelente thread!


----------



## Ice Climber

Muito obrigado Guilherme e a todos! Fico feliz que os threads despertem interesse nas cidades.


----------



## Anderson carioca

Ótimo thread!
A cidade me surpreendeu positivamente! Meu irmão esteve de férias recentemente na cidade e voltou espantado com o organização e bom nível de conservação de Aracaju.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva

Belas fotos!!!

Aracaju tem a fama de ter uma das orlas mais bonitas do Brasil, mas é verdade. As fotos ficaram lindas!!!

Parabéns pelo thread! :applause:


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti

Linda Aracaju. Já fui 3 x e sempre me encanto com ela. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Ice Climber

Obrigado pessoal!


----------



## Weber (RJ)

Excelente registro. A cidade é muito fotogênica.

Gostei muito de Aracaju (não a conheço, ainda).

Parabéns, Ice!


----------



## Vila Nova

Belo conjunto de prédios na orla.

A julgar pelas fotos, a atual Administração tem cuidado muito bem da cidade.


----------



## Ice Climber

Obrigado gente!


----------



## Guiga1

Muito bom, cara!

A cidade passa um ar de muita qualidade de vida. Tenho curiosidade em conhecer o litoral segipano.

Me senti andando pela cidade, com tuas fotos. Gosto muito desses threads com impressões turisticas.

Abraços!


----------



## grba22

Fotos muito boas, belo thread de Aracaju. 

Pelo que mostrou, a cidade parece bem cuidada, bom aspecto no geral. 

Os prédios não tão altos na avenida beira mar, me lembraram um pouco a beira mar norte em florianópolis.


----------



## Ice Climber

De fato, lembra um pouco a Beira Mar Norte, mas com uma arquitetura mais nordestina, colorida, mais recente. Aracaju é uma bela cidade. Gostei bastante dela. 

Obrigado gente.


----------



## Hello_World

Gostei muito de tudo o que vi, os prédios residenciais são bonitos, a orla muito gostosa e convidativa, os prédios históricos bem preservados e a praia parecia estar uma delícia =D


----------



## Ice Climber

Obrigado Hello!


----------



## Guga GM

Que cidade linda! Belo registros, achei a orla e o Centro bem cuidados e convidativos para uma caminhada.

Uma pena ser tão pouco conhecida, por ficar próxima a outras capitais gigantes acaba esquecida assim como Vitória.


----------



## Ice Climber

É bem por aí. Aracaju tem uma boa fama regional, mas fora do NE pouco se ouve falar. Ninguém tem nem ideia de como é. Mais ou menos como Vitória.


----------



## Cidade Sol

Que thread legal, amei rever Aracaju. Ate diria que matei a saudade, mas como irei em agosto... farei pessoalmente. #saudaade


----------



## Sidnei ldn

Aracaju, a menor capital em população do Nordeste e grande na sua beleza, linda cidade Ice, parabéns pelo Thread !


----------



## Ice Climber

Obrigado gente!


----------

